# cherokee overheating with plow on at highway speeds



## cherokeeman01

Hello i have a 2001 cherokee thats lifted 4.5 inchs with a 6.5 meyers plow.It overheats when on highway with blade on.I replaced clutch for mech fan and have override switch for electric fan but still runs hot.I know blade is blocking rad.Was thinking of making some sort of ram air set up to pull air from under plow to rad when plows up.or thinking of somehow making mech fan solid.Dont want to run a flex fan cause blades flatten as speed increases making it useless for my problem.any advice?


----------



## ppandr

Drop the blade so it's a few inches of the pavement. Never had a truck or jeep it didn't work on.


----------



## snowpoe

I also had overheating problems on my 98 XJ and I tried several things (Flushed it ,radiator cap ,thermastat,temp sensor etc.) and it still overheated. I thought the radiator its self wa fine because it was a all brass and copper 3 core that a previous owner must have put in.Anyway with all the over heating the radiator sprung a leak so I pulled it and found that it was all coroded on the backside and Im sure on the inside to.Anyway I got a new 3 core all brass and copper I think from the radiatorbarn.com and it runs cool now.I also ran a over ride switch and do not have to use it now. Also make sure that you dont have an air pocket in your system. If you get on some of the offroad sites and do searches you can learn alot. (NAXJA.COM) Is a good site Let us no when you track it down


----------



## cherokeeman01

Hey snowpoe i see your from the akron area,i do some plowing in there.(portage lakes,springfeild and ellet)Ive only seen a few xj's with plows a pre 97 and a 97 plus silver cherokee running around.I put a 3 core in it the summer before last when i put new motor in.it does fine driving around town with plow on but if i get on highway it runs hot.I drove it from wadsworth to the kelly exit last saterday and temp gauge was buried as i was getting off WITH the bypass fan running the whole way.I know the blade is blocking air.when im running around town it runs same temp as if im not running plow at all.was thinking about locking up mech fan to run at x-way speed or running some sort of a ram air set-up under plow mount on jeep to get air to rad.


----------



## WhitePlowr

she overheated :yow!: once i was on the highway and pushing it up a large hill took my eyes off it for a min and shot up to 255 ish.... i have a new 3 core rad and had the plow 2-3 off the ground. mine was running warmer most of the time mainly because no air is getting in . the western standard blade is a larger blade compared to western suv blade and the meyers so its even hard to get air to the rad. then look at my set up i got the freakin pump right in the way also.i might make some attachments on the back of the plow on the left and right to get air in . read and weap that pic ladies lol wesport


----------



## snowpoe

Here is a picture of our XJ with my wife in it.She helps with the Drive ways some times and the XJ doubles as a backup unit when one of the other trucks are down. I live in Ellet by Tripplet Circle .how do U no when it snows and how deep out here when ur from Seville.Thats quite the drive and along ways on the hiway with the plow.We dont do much hi-way travel with the plow so I dont no if it over heats or not on a road trip.I think it is best to run the plow straight and as low as possible.Oh ya about ur fan Idea ,I actually think mine might be bad but im not sure ,but it sounds like it is in full lock up mode as soon as I start it.I can here it and it actually runs to cool like under 195 and our heat is not to good.(I think its a plugged heater core which I flushed with water) 
I guesss u could make something that clamps on the top lip of plow and take it off for plowing.There is a company that makes one .May get ideas from theres . Do u plow drives out this way or what?
How wide is that Western Whiteplowr and what do u have for springs

It would not let me load pics because I already have them in other threads like :Who plows with a cherokee and Commercial plow for a wrangler ???


----------



## WhitePlowr

6.6 and my friend has the rare 7.0 standard i can buy if i want. front is all stock and squats about half way. i did not add anything in front but going to add the air lift1000 bags i think for like $90. driveways mostly


----------



## bschurr

WhitePlowr;1432000 said:


> 6.6 and my friend has the rare 7.0 standard i can buy if i want. front is all stock and squats about half way. i did not add anything in front but going to add the air lift1000 bags i think for like $90. driveways mostly


I have a set of AirLift 1000 bags for my 97 Wrangler - new in the box. I installed Air shocks instead. PM me if you are interested in buying them. I would love to see them go to a good home...


----------



## champgymusa

*Over heating*

Try changing your fan clutch so it stay engaged all the time...I did that to mine and poof...problem solved...
Eric
2003 Wranger
Western Plow..


----------

